# Chocolate and Vanilla



## LovesPijjies

http://yfrog.com/871000362j

http://yfrog.com/691000365lj

Hi, I have been reading your most informtive forum and I would like to ask a few questions.These are photos of Chocolate and Vanilla, they are six weeks old and brother and sister.Untill now I have only had one pigeon at a time and I am observing different behaviour with two.

For example, it appears that Vanilla does something, eg fly somewhere then two seconds later Chocolate flies to the same place, and even if Vanilla then flies someplace else, Chocolate immediately follows again.
But they seem to spend time wing slapping each other and pecking despit this closeness.

If anyone has any advice about raising two together I would be grateful.


----------



## LovesPijjies

oh i will think of other questions I have.

Chocolate can eat seed by himself but I have observed him going up to Vanilla in a forward crouch and fluttering his wings, my other pigeons did this when they were very young and wished to be fed.


----------



## TerriB

Beautiful birds you have there! At this age, they will try out a lot of different behaviors. Pigeons really seem to enjoy the company, don't they? I had a brother/sister pair for years - just always traded out the eggs for dummies. The male was very devoted and very gentle with her.


----------



## LovesPijjies

Hi Terri thanks for your reply can I ask you if there was any reason for swapping out the eggs of the pair you had? It is something I will wonder about when the time comes, if they might mate together.


----------



## Skyeking

LovesPijjies said:


> Hi Terri thanks for your reply can I ask you if there was any reason for swapping out the eggs of the pair you had? It is something I will wonder about when the time comes, if they might mate together.


I believe the eggs were swapped out because the gene pool may be too close. Babies can be born with genetic birth defects. I do the same with a brother/sister couple.


----------



## Larry_Cologne

I had a pair of rescued baby feral pigeons in 2004 named *Chocolate* and *Vanilla*. One had a dark-tipped beak, the other a cream color-tipped beak. Both were about four days old at the time of rescue. Chocolate died two weeks after we took them from their nest in a flower pot set on the sidewalk by someone on the last day of a cold April in Cologne.

Vanilla Dove's name was later changed by my wife to "Birdiepoo," then finally to *Pidgiepoo*. We had him eight months before he flew off, chased by crows in a local park, on a wintry snowy midday, on January 14, 2005. (Pidgiepoo as a squeaker is my avatar).

Good luck with your *Vanila* and *Chocolate*!


----------



## LovesPijjies

Hi, thanks for other replies, I am surprised to read how many pigeons have been called Chocolate and Vanilla! I was trying to think of many names which I rejected all, untill I thought of those!

Today they have been enjoying the sun on the front inside window ledge where they have a bowl of water to splash in, and they have also been sleeping on the curtain rail.Like the other pigeons I have knwon, for some reaso they have to spread their seeds OUTSIDE the bowl the seeds were given to them in.They have a big cage in the garden but have not been out there today as I was out and so could not watch them carefully enough.

Pigeons are so fascinating to watch.
I am trying to get them to come and sit on my hand, I had a pigeon I raised from the nest who would fly to me on command.Chocolate doesn't mind sitting on my hand peacefully once I have picked her up, but Vanilla struggles and flies off if I try to hold him.


----------



## LovesPijjies

Here's something very touching, how people can say that pigeons do not have emotions I have no idea -

Chocloate has had an injured leg, not broken, but he's limping. (I use he for both/either, I'm not sure which is the male, although I suspect it's Vanilla because he's more vocal and adventurous).The vet gave me some liquid to put on his seeds to help for the inflammation so I have had to put him in a seperate box to eat seeds.

I have noticed that Vanilla has come and sat right on the box while Chocolate has been in it for several days running, although when Chocolate is not in the box, neither of them show interest in landing on it.

So it must be that Vanilla knows that Chocolate is in the box, and wants to be near him.


----------



## TerriB

LovesPijjies said:


> ...if there was any reason for swapping out the eggs of the pair you had? It is something I will wonder about when the time comes, if they might mate together.


When I was given Bliss and Mieke, they were several years old and had been a bonded pair all their lives. I only have a small coop, so all eggs are swapped out. However, I would have done so anyway to prevent potential birth defects.



LovesPijjies said:


> ...So it must be that Vanilla knows that Chocolate is in the box, and wants to be near him.


Birds do get incredibly attached to each other. Sure hope that Chocolate recovers smoothly!


----------



## LovesPijjies

Not going to start new thread about them but thought others might ike to know how clever they were today.We are having a heatwave, I have found it unbearably hot, and they have plenty of food and water on the windowsill, but in the night the main curtian is closed because its night and because the pigeons appear to sleep all night on the curtain rail.

Anyway, whether because of the heat I don't know, but Chocolate woke up and went to the curtain and tried to open it, so I opened it for her, then she had a long drink of water, then Vanilla kept coming and looking at some seeds which had been dropped near me and trying to tell me something when I looked the box of seeds on the windowsill had been knocked over and they couldn't get any.So I filled it up again for them.

So clever.


----------



## TerriB

Such smart birds! Seems like you have a wonderful connection with your pigeons. Very fortunate birds.


----------



## LovesPijjies

I wish I had a photo of them this afternoon, they were cuddled up and preening each other and looked so sweet, my hubby said he will take a photo of them next time they do it.

Anyway, today they have been exploring every inch of the room flying onto bookcases and walking to the edge of the room but not daring to go outside into the hallway yet.They have been playing at picking at the stitching on some cushions with their beaks, and Vanilla alighted on a large picture which fell off the high shelf it was leant against and almost brained poor hubby!
So we have removed anything they could knock over.

Vanilla discovered that if he sat on the record turntable and pushed the needle arm, it made the record go round with him standing on it (the lid is missing).I put it back and he did it again twice so it must have been deliberate.Chocolate also sat on the record while it was going round but did not appear to understand the connection with the needle arm.

They have worn themselves out now, Chocolate is asleep on top of a high bookcase and Vanilla is standing next to her not doing anything, just surveying the room.

Vailla seemed more tame today and even walked up to where I was sitting a couple of times so maybe I will be able to pick him up soon.


----------



## LovesPijjies

Not very nice for poor Chocolate, but very funny to watch, Vanilla has a new game.

If Chocolate sits on the doorframe, Vanilla will sit very close to her and push her till she falls off the end!!!! He does it to her if she sits on the bookcase or the curtain rail as well!!!!!!!!!


----------



## doveone52

Naughty Vanilla! I love your stories, by the way. Your love for them comes through your writing. Lucky birds!


----------



## LovesPijjies

doveone52 said:


> Naughty Vanilla! I love your stories, by the way. Your love for them comes through your writing. Lucky birds!



Thank you, That's a nice thing to say 

I wouldn't have got them if I wasn't prepared to look after them, and then take an interest in what they do.I saw on tv the other day sad story about some people who had left their house and five days later it was discovered they had left behind three kittens and a dog in the house and the police had to break in and rescue them.I can't understand why people would do that.

Anyway today which made boyfriend and me laugh, Vanilla was walking on the floor and there was a teaspoon in his way, he half picked it up in his beak (holding the handle but the spoon part was still on the floor, probably too heavy for him) and dropped it (or more likely it fell in) in a china container which was also on the floor so it made a "ping" noise.I doubt it was deliberate but it was comical!!!!!


----------



## LovesPijjies

And another funny Vanilla story, they have their seed in a long plastic shallow rectangular dish.Vanilla was pecking and Chocolate wanted some.Even though there was more than enough room for them both to peck at it, Vanilla kept pecking Chocolate when she put her head down.

Finally Vanilla settled down and sat on his belly in the dish so that none of the seed was showing and Chocolate couldn't have any.

He is so naughty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TerriB

_"The seedies are MINE, all MINE!!!"_ Silly pigeons!


----------



## LovesPijjies

Quick true joke - What's on Tv tonight? Two exhausted asleep pigeons with their tails hanging over the picture!

Well today I discovered that Vanilla is a sugar fiend! He found the dish where the children keep their sweets, and was pecking up the loose sugar in the bottom.He flew away with something in his mouth, when I checked what it was, it was one of those jelly cola bottles with the sour sugar coating!

Also Vanilla has spent much of the afternoon gripping one of those sugar sachets you get from a cafe, shaking it and trying to open it, he hasn't succeeded yet.

Chocolate has been good as gold, as per usual.


----------



## doveone52

Too cute! I'd be just like them if I were a pij!


----------



## LovesPijjies

Well, the day is very young and already the pijjies have found more mischief!

I came downstairs to find hubby sitting in the sitting room where the pijjies are, in the dark, I asked him why the light wasn't on.

What you have to know is that the light in there is like a bowl which hangs from the ceiling, with three light bulbs inside, with four glass partitions, none of which are very firmly secured, only by a small hook each.

Well, it turned out that Vanilla (yes, of course, Vanilla!) decided that it would be good to land in the lightbowl, hubby panicked in case he burnt his feet on the hot lightbulb, and the other thing was, in case the glass partitions broke and injured him, no sooner had Vanilla landed in there that, yes, of course, Chocolate followed and also landed in there. 

So hubby spent time shouting at the pijjies any time they went anywhere near and turned the light off!

Where do they get it from? i am beginnning to wonder whether Vanilla sets himself a target of "three naughty things to do before breakfast every day!"

As I write this they are walking calmly under the table "it wasn't us what done it, guv, honest!"


----------



## Whitedove06

here's something I learned: pigeons love to play with sticks! I take a corn broom and break of a couple of pieces and put them in my coop. The pigeons put them up (some carry to the nests) flip them and seem to have fun. bread ties work good also....


----------



## Ammonite

Your pigeons are so cute!! Naughty Vanilla!


----------



## LovesPijjies

Quick one from last night, I was coming from the kitchen into the front room along the dark hallway, as I passed a pile of stuff, I heard a very plaintive squeak.

I turned back and it was Chocolate, I hadn't seen her as she is brown in the dark.

I spoke to her and she happily went back into the front room.

She was saying "look, i'm really clever, i came into the hallway by myself and you're NOT LOOKING AT MEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!! LOOK NOW, LOOK"

Vanilla turned out to be overseeing her little adventure from the hall doorway but also went back in the sitting room when I told him to.


----------



## doveone52

He probably put her up to it!


----------



## LovesPijjies

doveone52 said:


> He probably put her up to it!


I bet he did as well!

Ok, this morning I went out for two hours, just came back.When I left, they were sitting quietly on the curtain rail in the sitting room. When I came back in I looked in the sitting room, no pijjies, checked under everything, no pijjies.

Walked through dining room, hallway, back porch, bathroom, kitchen, no pijjies.

by then I was beginning to panic, perhaps I didnt realise they were right behind me when i left and they got out?

I start up the stairs, calling them, no answer.At the top of the stairs i check two bedrooms, no pijjies.

In the third bedroom, guess what?????

Vanilla and Chocolate, sitting on the doorframe together. 

They must have both flown up there together but I bet Vanilla went first!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LovesPijjies

Whitedove06 said:


> here's something I learned: pigeons love to play with sticks! I take a corn broom and break of a couple of pieces and put them in my coop. The pigeons put them up (some carry to the nests) flip them and seem to have fun. bread ties work good also....


Thank you for the suggestion, I hve asked about but cannot find any of these.Do you buy it at the pet shop? Can anyone in UK tell me if this has a different name here or where to get some?


----------



## LovesPijjies

Pijjies are now happy flYing all over the house but always together.

Two things they did.

First I went upstairs to see what they were doing, they were in a cardboard box and flew out as I came near, startling me, just as if they had been hiding on purpose!

Secondly, brave Vanilla fought a Dalek!
there was a noise on the stairs, when I went to see what it was, Vanilla was sitting on the windowsill where previously there had been a model dalek, he had knocked it off the windowsill and onto the stairs where it lay on its side defeated!

LOL


----------



## spirit wings

had to look up what a Dalek was.... interesting.


----------



## LovesPijjies

This morning, signs of pijjies having come through - a picture in the hall now not straight as if something landed on one side of it........tell tale feathers on the stairs.......a small dish of tuna overturned in the kitchen........

Vanilla on hubby's table last night, he decided he didn't want hubby's things in his way so....

tweezers, in the beak and tossed onto the floor, five pound note, in the beak and tossed to another part of the table, old cigarette, in the beaK and tossed onto the floor, peck at hubbys computer oh no that isn't moveable is it?

Meanwhile, Chocolate was watching him with an expression which said "do you really think you should be doing that?"

LOL THEY ARE SO DIFFERENT IN PERSONALITY AND SOOOO ADORABLE.


----------



## Feefo

That is hysterical...! 

Cynthia


----------



## LovesPijjies

Good morning Feefo.

I will have to ask hubby to take another photo of them that I can post here, they look different now, more grown up than the first photos a couple of weeks ago when they were just babies.

And I forgot to say, thanks to those who were concerned about Chocolate's leg, now she has had a course of painkillers she is not limping other than very slightly and is putting her foot right down and bearing weight on it which she was not doing before so I am happy she is better now.


----------



## LovesPijjies

Found them on the upstairs landing today with a bunch of pens which I had left to one side (I meant to take them downstairs and discard them as they were empty of ink).

The adorable pijjies were rolling them round the landing with their beaks, there were pens all over the place!


----------



## doveone52

Those two are full of mischief! Have they found your jewelry yet? They love to play with sparkly things.


----------



## LovesPijjies

doveone52 said:


> Those two are full of mischief! Have they found your jewelry yet? They love to play with sparkly things.



Hello 
No they haven't - YET!!!!!!!!!!!LOL

Last night we had a tremendous storm here with thunder and lightning, the rain was coming down so fast it was fiercely striking the windows.

I went to check that this pair weren't frightened and found both pijjies settled on their bellies on the windowsill overlooking the garden, heads round the net curtain, watching the rain intently.

Sometimes I wish they could talk and tell me what they think about - I know for a fact that they are much more intelligent than people realise often.

Chocolate has learnt a new word - YAY!!!!!! I am hoping she will be like my other tame pigeon who could undersatnd and react to about half a dozen words in English.This is the first word she has learnt.

Even hubby was astonished and said "she actually reacted to what you said there, it wasn't a coincidence".He never met my other pigeon although he has heard me talk about him and so didn't really know for sure that they can understand and learn things.

Every time I have fed them I have put the seeds in their tray and told them "Seeds, eat seeds, look, seeds, where are the seeds" over and over.

Yesterday Chocolate was sitting around the living room and I said to her "how about you eat seeds Chocollate?nice seeds, where are seeds?"

To my surprise as well, even though I was hoping she would understand eventually, Chocolate then looked me, and went straight to the seed tray and took some seeds.

I repeated this an hour later and she did the same.

Saying "seeds" to Vanilla has no effect as yet.


----------



## mr squeaks

Sounds like Chocolate is gonna be the brains and Vanilla, the mischief maker! 

Vanilla is probably thinking, "Blah, blah, blah...never mind the talk...just gimme the seeds!" 

Those two are a riot! With all the laughing I'm sending THANKS to you, Chocolate and Vanilla for contributing to my longevity! After all, laughter _is _ the best medicine! I feel grrrreat!!

Keep up the great work guys and keep your "momma" on her toes! 

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## LovesPijjies

mr squeaks said:


> Sounds like Chocolate is gonna be the brains and Vanilla, the mischief maker!
> 
> 
> Shi


I think you are absolutely right, although as I type this, Chocolate is busy pecking all the buttons on the remote control for the television! Vanilla is standing with his feet in a bowl of water! 

Just before they came back in here, I observed them going to the top of the stairs then jumping in unison down each stair, Vanilla jumping "thump" to the next stair and then waiting for Chocloate to jump to the next stair "thump", then on to the next stair the same, and so on.Neither were using thier wings at all, and it is a very wide open staircase which they have flown both up and down many times, so I am guessing this was a new game they made up. They went to the half way point, about seven stairs, before I stopped watching them and came back in this room.

Yes they are so funny and make us laugh!


----------



## LovesPijjies

oh dear, I looked under the table as they were walking about and saw Chocolate had somehow got a cable from the computer wrapped round her head and wing, she was scrabbling her legs but couldn't get out of it (all she had to do was walk backwards but I don't think pigeons can do that!)

So I untangled her, poor little thing.She wasn't in any danger of strangulation but I wonder how long she would have been there if I hadn't realised!

Meanwhile Vanilla was walking about nearby looking at her.


----------



## LovesPijjies

LovesPijjies said:


> !
> 
> Just before they came back in here, I observed them going to the top of the stairs then jumping in unison down each stair, Vanilla jumping "thump" to the next stair and then waiting for Chocloate to jump to the next stair "thump", then on to the next stair the same, and so on.Neither were using thier wings at all, and it is a very wide open staircase which they have flown both up and down many times, so I am guessing this was a new game they made up.


LOL hubby just told me he saw them doing the same thing this afternoon, but starting from the downstairs hall and jumping UP all the stairs, apparently they were just opening their wings enough to get the jump in!!!!!!!


----------



## LovesPijjies

doveone52 said:


> Those two are full of mischief! Have they found your jewelry yet? They love to play with sparkly things.



Well well well!!!!!

It took a while, but this morning I found them slinking about on my dressing table in a suspicious manner.

I said "Doveone52 warned me you'd be in my jewellery!"


----------



## LovesPijjies

Last night I had a real breakthrough with taming Chocolate.

I was a bit worried as I hadn't seen her eat all day (she probably had but I wanted to be sure she was eating) so I picked her up and took her to the seed tray (she understand the word seeds as I said previously), I told her to eat seeds but she just looked at the tray.So I picked up a handful and held it to her face. Then I noticed that she deliberately ate three black sunflower seeds in amongst the wheat and corn etc.

So I got the seed pack and repeated a random handful held to her face, again she ate the black sunflowers, deliberately picking them out.

So then I explained these were "black ones" and showed her they were in the seed pack, not in her tray.

She immediately left the tray and came to the seed pack, and I got more black ones out which she ate.

Then I took more black ones and went to the other side of the room and she came and sat on my lap while I fed them to her each one by hand.

There aren't many sunflowers in the variety pack, its mostly wheat and corn but if she likes them I will get more for her.

My questions are these, how can she like these so much, surely they have a casing on and it goes in her crop so she cant taste it, can she?

Secondly, will they do her any harm as they do have the black casing on?My other pigeon liked sunflower seeds but I used to open them and give him the insides only.To be honest i hadnt even noticed there were sunflower with casings on in this mix.


----------



## doveone52

I believe the grit helps grind the seed. I've read somewhere that while humans have thousands of taste buds, pigeons have only thirty something.


----------



## LovesPijjies

OOPS

Hubby shut the lounge door for some reason, up till now its been open, Vanilla flew right into it, smack! He was ok though.

And now they are playing on my dressing table again, busy throwing all the cosmetics back on the floor which I picked up.Chocolate was swinging a camera strap which was hanging over a shelf.

Chocolate is changing colour! She is getting more and more green feathers growing on her neck! She is going to be very pretty.


----------



## LovesPijjies

Lol

several things to report tonight, first yay!!!!!! Vanilla eats from our hands now, very tentatively but he does it!!!!!!!! we tried it with the black sunflower seeds, and he loves them as much as Chocolate does!

Chocolate has spent time playing with a piece of silver foil, I guess because it was sparkly.

A fly got in and Vanilla was growling at it and flapping his wings at it.Chocolate didn't take any notice of it.


----------



## TerriB

Well done! I knew it was just a matter of time before you had both of those birds eating out of your hand!


----------



## LovesPijjies

TerriB said:


> Well done! I knew it was just a matter of time before you had both of those birds eating out of your hand!


Hello Terri!

Well, something funny happened, hubby was holding a little tub of sunflower seeds and holding out to Vanilla one by one for him to take in his beak, it seems Vanilla got fed up with being fed like that, hubby was leaning over the arm of the chair and Vanilla was standing on the table, suddenly Vanilla rushed towards hubby, turned sideways and struck his arm with just one wing!

It was obviously an Attempt to make hubby scatter the seeds from the container! He only moved one wing and it was deliberate! 

LOL!!!!!!!!


----------



## mr squeaks

AHA! I see Vanilla has learned Wing Fu!

MR. Squeaks is _very_ pleased! Squeaks is a Master at Beak Strikes and Wing Fu and has taught all my other pijies too. 

Of course, like many sports, there are those who are a beak above the rest! They become "teachers!"

MR. Squeaks (Director) and other PT pijies are members of a pigeon organization called "Super Power Pigeons" (*SPP*). These special pigeons are dedicated to fighting injustice against pigeons! They stand for all pigeon *S*ecurity, *P*rosperity & *P*artnership of North America and the world.

While inactive at the present time, if the *SPPs* are ever needed again, I know Vanilla would be a perfect recruit.

If you do an *SPP* search, you may be able to find some previous adventures along with owners and their member pigeons.

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi and MR. Squeaks


----------



## LovesPijjies

mr squeaks said:


> AHA! I see Vanilla has learned Wing Fu!


Well hello to Shi and Mr Squeaks 

That is hilarious, I have never seen any of my other pigeons do that (but then none of them were as mischevious as Vanilla!) tonight, I have been feeding him by hand again and when I tried to stroke him, he beak attacked me in the way I guess you were describing, and we had a bit of a mock battle, me pretending to touch his chest and him pretending to strike me with his beak! It was funny and I am sure he knew it was a game and not at all serious, otherwise he would have been frightened and flown off! I hope he doesn't teach Chocolate though, I love her sweet nature just as she is.

I am sure Vanilla would love to join Mr Squeaks secret Wing Fu society!

Anyway, both are now walking about on the floor under my table, I wrote before about how Chocolate is growing lots of green feathers on her chest and neck, she turned in the sun just now and I saw that she also had a couple of pink feathers on her neck.I can't wait till she loses her baby feathers she is going to be gorgeous.


----------



## mr squeaks

Soooooo happy to hear all is going well!!

We give Two Wings Up to Vanilla for honing her skills by practicing with you!  Yes, indeed, a fine *SPP* recruit! 

Actually, the *SPPs* aren't a secret Wing Fu society. That is just one of the skills most of the *SPPers* have. Some are masters of disguise, fighting or leaders in other areas. Depends on the pigeon. Of course, all know basic fighting skills.

All are also able to communicate by telepathy and can teleport far distances in the blink of an eye via "Seed Holes," which is the *SPP* eqivalent of what humans call Worm Holes. 

Some of our *SPP* members are Victor's _Tooter_, Dezirrae's _Pidge: aka Hidden Cobra_, Terry's _Darth Vader_, lwerden's _One Eye Jack_, and Pidgey's _Unie_ (now deceased but our spiritual advisor). We even had some non-pij members, including my black cat double agent: _Twiggy_ and Georgina's cats, _Kalie, the Destroyer and Katie_. However, our most unusual member is Georgina's Giant Rabbit named Thistle but code-named _Attilla the Bun!_ who is an excellent ground force commander!

Alvin, a member who is no longer posting, wrote some excellent scenarios for our *SPPs*! Also, one of the Moderators, Pete Jasinski, had a cat named _Dorian von Nastypuss_ who had delusions of taking over the world! He kept the *SPPs* very busy at times!

Anyway, that's a little background. Vanilla is in great company! 

Hope you enjoyed the *SPP* background.

Love, Hugs and Scritches to Chocolate and Vanilla

Shi and MR. Squeaks


----------



## LovesPijjies

Hello Shi and Mr Squeaks! 

When pijjies and I have more time we will look up some of these members you mention and read more about them. Vanilla is apparently not happy that you told me that some pigeons can teleport - he was hoping to spring that surprise on me when I least expected it, but now I am forewarned! 

Anyway, hubby took a lovely new photo of Vanilla perched on his laptop which I will try to put here later today, but Chocolate kept flying away, so her photo is blurred.Maybe she is camera shy.


----------



## mr squeaks

LovesPijjies said:


> Hello Shi and Mr Squeaks!
> 
> When pijjies and I have more time we will look up some of these members you mention and read more about them. Vanilla is apparently not happy that you told me that some pigeons can teleport - he was hoping to spring that surprise on me when I least expected it, but now I am forewarned!
> 
> *Sounds very familiar! Yes, indeed, Vanilla is a definite SPP! *
> 
> Anyway, hubby took a lovely new photo of Vanilla perched on his laptop which I will try to put here later today, but Chocolate kept flying away, so her photo is blurred.Maybe she is camera shy.


*Mmmm, verrry interesting! Almost sounds like Chocolate would excel as a Ghost (aka "secret agent"...shhhhh)

We will certainly be watching their development and antics!

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi and MR. Squeaks*


----------



## LovesPijjies

http://img3.imageshack.us/img3/9301/p15061008590002.jpg

Here is the beautiful picture of the now more grown up Vanilla on hubby's laptop, he likes to rest there and watch hubby typing.Those brown feathers on his neck are turning pink now, although he is mostly white apart from brown feathers on wings which could be seen better in previous photo.

Now to catch Chocolate and post an uptodate photo of her!


----------



## mr squeaks

Grrreat picture of Vanilla!! What a lovely/handsome pij!

I see he likes the computer perch....guess what...Vanilla is our *Communications Expert*! He will be able to counteract any nasty human person using the computer for evil purposes against our feathered friends! 

I have a feeling that Chocolate will definitely be a secret "behind the lines" agent pij! "Now you see 'im, now you don't!"   A master of disguise!

Love and Hugs

Shi and MR. Squeaks


----------



## LovesPijjies

Hubby has had the camera ready but so far has not managed to get a better photo of Chocolate than the blurred one, if he can't get one tomorrow I will put that one up anyway even though it isn't very good.She is sound asleep on the curtain rail now.Vanilla is sleeping by her side.

Earlier we thought one had died 

They were upstairs playing (throwing things off my dressing table onto the floor).Suddenly there was a rush of wings beating and a terrific crash sounding like glass in the hallway. I turned to hubby and said "oh my god that sounded like one hitting the window glass at speed"
We both ran into the hall expecting to find one with its neck broken 

To our relief, remember the picture that I spoke about which was hanging in the hall which they left crooked when one landed on it? Well, one had obviously landed on it again and it couldn't take their weight. So a large glass framed picture fell a full thirty feet down the stairwell wall, landing on the third stair from the bottom.When I picked it up, they were both standing on the midstair looking down at me.

Vanilla had an expression on his face "ooooo that picture fell down ALL BY ITSELF!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## mr squeaks

WHAT a scare!

That's one reason why I don't like to use glass in picture frames where pijies fly! 

Soooo glad they are Ok...then, again, I'm not surprised. I'd be willing to BET it was all Vanilla's fault!

Of course, MR. Squeaks recognized Vanilla's - uh - "talents" a looong time ago and is beak smirking! 

Darn! On second thought, knowing Squeaks, I can't help but think he put Vanilla up to it. Now, whether Vanilla used Chocolate to help...wellllll...mmmm, gee...no surprise there! 

Vanilla certainly is a daredevil!

I'm assuming that if there are other pictures on that stairwall, they won't be there long??

Love Hugs and Scritches

Shi and MR. Squeaks


----------



## LovesPijjies

mr squeaks said:


> WHAT a scare!
> 
> That's one reason why I don't like to use glass in picture frames where pijies fly!
> 
> 
> I'm assuming that if there are other pictures on that stairwall, they won't be there long??
> 
> Shi and MR. Squeaks



There are another two pictures but they are high in the stairwell, and a ladder would be needed to get them down - I notice that a second one is now hanging crooked!  I will have to not walk under there when pijjies are about unless I want to be hit by flying pictures! Perhaps Mr Squeaks could send psychic thoughts to both Vanilla and Chocolate, to not sit on the pictures, and secondly not to sit on the lamp bowl?

http://yfrog.com/0h1000388ij

We finally got chocolate to stay still for a photo, isn't she lovely? the dark area on her chest is actually green but it doesn't show up in the photo.Can you see midway down her tail she scorched her feathers by sitting in the lamp bowl, having been told on several occassions, IT IS DANGEROUS! You can also see her leg is completely healed and she is putting all her weight on that foot. 

Of course Vanilla then wanted his photo taken again, and demanded an arty shot by the widow, so here it is. 

http://yfrog.com/501000389qj It is called "bird considers philosophical questions".

Hubby had them both on his arm and was able to walk in the hallway like that which he was thrilled with, they won't both do that with me.

Both seperately did a little roll in the air (they are Birmigham rollers) which was cute, but hubby missed it both times.

Edit, actually it might be her wing feathers she scorched, not her tail.


----------



## mr squeaks

Those are *great* pictures, LP!!

Chocolate is certainly lovely (or is that handsome?!) Vanilla's coloring reminds me of WoeBeGone, my West of England Tumbler. Her feathers are soooo pretty and veeerrry soft!

Actually, Squeaks informed me that Vanilla certainly *is* thinking "philosophical questions!" However, not the kind we humans might consider! Nooooo, Vanilla is weighing the pros and cons of his next adventure - preferably one that will drive his humans crazy! Vanilla tells Squeaks that's it's all part of his - ah - "training...at least that's what Vanilla calls his escapades! 

Actually, Squeaks _has_ sent messages to both, but says they have to learn what "hot" is and avoid!

AND, as far as the pictures, well, I'm afraid that is a losing battle as Vanilla (especially!) has told Squeaks that those picture frames are grrreat perches! And, it's not *his* fault that they aren't stable and fall down! 

I'm tellin' ya...working with the *SPPs* is quite an experience as these pijies have minds of their own and are willing to dare the fates! 

*sigh* _Good Luck!_

Looking forward to updates...

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi and MR. Squeaks


----------



## Cyreen

Pretty pigeons! 

Is it just me or do pet pigeons tend to get a stuffed look when they're posing for a camera? Ollie does the same thing - she gets kinda stiff. They remind me of those old formal b/w family pictures where no one smiled. 

It's cute - like they're not quite sure what they're supposed to do.


----------



## LovesPijjies

Oh My Giddy Aunt! You weren't joking! Vanilla was contemplating his most dangerous stunt yet! 

I heard a noise in the hallway and do not ask me how, Vanilla had managed to take off the casing to the electrical fuses (stood on it and rocked till it gave way i think, i've noticed him doing that with other unstable things round the house delibertely, just because he can) for the whole house and was sitting on the exposed voltage wires, of course he had persuaded Chocolate to sit there with him!!!!!!!!!

I panicked and as they were in a little space up high where I could not reach them and I was frightened they would be electrocuted, so I hit them (gently) with a rolled up newspaper tlo get them down.

This resulted in a huge angry white pigeon flying down into into my face with talons outstretched and scrabbling his feet! 

I have rake marks down my face and I'm bleeding! 

I have never met a pigeon as naughty as Vanilla! But I can't be angry with him.At least they didn't electrocute themselves, idiot pijjies!!!!!!!!!!! 

I am going to contact Hollywood, if they ever remake "the omen", they can make it with my demonic pigeon!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mr squeaks

Oh NO! 

*Please* excuse me LP, but laughter has overwhelmed me! 

That Vanilla is quite the scamp! *sigh* I am sooo glad no one was hurt!

I'm afraid that Vanilla is gonna be one of those pigeons who just can't stand the status quo and always has to push the envelope...especially at your expense!  AND, Chocolate is more than willing to - ah - "help!"

That's the bad news...the good news is that we can't wait to hear the next episode! 

Love and Hugs and Scritches

Shi and MR. Squeaks


----------



## LovesPijjies

Just to report that I have had to curtail pijjies flying for the moment untill hubby can fix the electricity casing in case they go there again.

They have been shut in the bedroom this morning but they are being good for a change.I have been checking on them every hour or so, they have both been settled on their bellies sunbathing on the windowsill.

I would almost say that Vanilla looks remorseful............almost.......but then again that look could just be him dreaming up some other wild escapade.


----------



## doveone52

That little rascal! He deserves a time out!


----------



## LovesPijjies

doveone52 said:


> That little rascal! He deserves a time out!


Yes but he has redeeed himself by doing something cute 

Hubby went into the bedroom where they were to find something and was careful to close the door while he was in there so they could not get out.

He said that Vanilla walked over to him, put his head on one side, then went and stood at the door and looked up at the handle, then turned his head to check that hubby was looking at him.He then walked back to hubby and repeated this at least three times.The whole time, Chocolate was standing by hubby's side looking at him beseechingly. 

AWWWW Cute. 

But we still didn't let them out.


----------



## TerriB

Glad your birds are trusting enough to communicate their desires to you. I'm reading a book, If Dogs Could Talk, which discusses non-human animals using pointing (by looking) to communicate. According to the author, this is a relatively uncommon capability - only found in chimpanzees, orangatans, and dogs. And now, pigeons!

I wonder if some of the activities are part of searching for nest spaces. When I first set up the hospital room to quarantine Charlie and KD, he flew up to the light fixture to check it out. (I've removed that to prevent repeats.) He also checked out picture frames (just in case the frame was deep enough for a nest). High and dark spaces are very attractive, so it helps to provide areas convenient for you and them!


----------



## mr squeaks

LovesPijjies said:


> Just to report that I have had to curtail pijjies flying for the moment untill hubby can fix the electricity casing in case they go there again.
> 
> They have been shut in the bedroom this morning but they are being good for a change.I have been checking on them every hour or so, they have both been settled on their bellies sunbathing on the windowsill.
> 
> I would almost say that Vanilla looks remorseful............almost.......*but then again that look could just be him dreaming up some other wild escapade*.


*absolutely! positively...for sure!!! *

Your pijies certainly are masters of communication, LP!! Mmmm, wonder if you might end up having the first understandable English speaking pijies?!

Great observation, TerriB! Let's just hope those high pictures are not a choice!

Love and Hugs and Scritches

Shi and the gang


----------



## LovesPijjies

TerriB said:


> Glad your birds are trusting enough to communicate their desires to you. I'm reading a book, If Dogs Could Talk, which discusses non-human animals using pointing (by looking) to communicate. According to the author, this is a relatively uncommon capability - only found in chimpanzees, orangatans, and dogs. And now, pigeons!
> 
> I wonder if some of the activities are part of searching for nest spaces. When I first set up the hospital room to quarantine Charlie and KD, he flew up to the light fixture to check it out. (I've removed that to prevent repeats.) He also checked out picture frames (just in case the frame was deep enough for a nest). High and dark spaces are very attractive, so it helps to provide areas convenient for you and them!


Ah, Terri, I think you might be right, remember Vanilla was carrying a piece of raffia about? Also as you observe, Vanilla wants to get into high places.He has strips of paper but I don't think he has taken them anywhere. I will try putting some deep containers on top of the bookcases where they perch, and see if they want to go in them.

As for the pointing, I think it is common in pigeons.When I handfeed Chocolate (on the doorframe) and she drops a seed, I tell her "dropped that seed, fell down" and I look down.I keep telling her this.Then when she drops one and I DONT say it, she looks at me, then looks down and back at me to tell me, "yes, it fell down". I am sure thats what she says.

My other pigeon would look at the freezer then back at me then at the freezer to indicate "icecream is in there", when I told him we would have some icecream, which he loved.

Vanilla definately looks at things then at us to try to communicate what he wants.I alraedy wrote about how they indicated that the seed tray was overturned and they could not open the curtain to get water.

It would be interesting to hear if other pijjie owners have seen the same "looking to communicate" behaviour.


----------



## LovesPijjies

Very quick one this morning, no idea why Vanilla was doing this.

He was preening and accidently pulled out a very large feather from around the wing area, which fell onto the table.

Vanilla appeared to be very angry with this feather and spent some time taking it in his beak, shaking it, and dropping it , then picking it up again.

Maybe it hurt when he pulled it out nd he wanted revenge on it?


----------



## mr squeaks

LovesPijjies said:


> Very quick one this morning, no idea why Vanilla was doing this.
> 
> He was preening and accidently pulled out a very large feather from around the wing area, which fell onto the table.
> 
> Vanilla appeared to be very angry with this feather and spent some time taking it in his beak, shaking it, and dropping it , then picking it up again.
> 
> Maybe it hurt when he pulled it out nd he wanted revenge on it?


Sounds like molting to me! Sometimes they get a little irritated at this time!

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------



## TerriB

Yep, molting makes them GROUCHY!!! Offer a bit more high fat feed (safflowers, hemp) and frequent baths to help make them more comfortable.


----------



## Cyreen

A daily misting seems to help with itching.


----------



## LovesPijjies

you may be right about the molting, vanilla in particular is leaving many small white feathers everywhere they go.They have water for a bath and they do take baths, very funny they look when soaking wet. 

Hubby and I have decided that at the weekend we will get them some hay and twigs and see what they do about nesting.

Today they have been very very good again.I have been working in the kitchen, and they have been standing on the kitchen cupboard supervising my cooking! I hope it was up to standard!  I let them out of the bedroom on the strict understanding that they get shut in whatever room I happen to be in, and they do NOT go in the hallway.


----------



## mr squeaks

*Today they have been very very good again.I have been working in the kitchen, and they have been standing on the kitchen cupboard supervising my cooking! I hope it was up to standard! I let them out of the bedroom on the strict understanding that they get shut in whatever room I happen to be in, and they do NOT go in the hallway.*

ROFLMAO!!!  Uh...yeah, right... ROFLMAO...especially VANILLA!  

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## LovesPijjies

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHH

Why did I want two pijjies? Going by the other pijjies I have had, I said to hubby, pijjies are sweet natured, they're amusing pets, they're no bother at all and they look after themselves to a large extent.

Ok, 6:30 this morning, I woke up and went to the sitting room where the pijjies were shut in all night.There is Vanilla sitting on a bookcase.

But NO Chocolate!!!!!!!!!!! OMG WHERE'S cHOCOLATE? She can only be in this room, but she's not with Vanilla, and I don't see her anywhere, I look all over.Vanilla says nothing helpful.

Finally I look behind the sofa, and I see her cowering down there.She has obviously fallen down there in the night and could not get up again. I very awkwardly (heavy sofa) manage to grab her and get her back up, her back and wing feathers are dislodged probably by scraping between wall and sofa back as she fell.She is unhappy and squeaking.

I cuddle her for a bit and she doesn't appear to be hurt, then I give her some of her favourite sunflower seeds and she perks up and flies up to Vanilla.

PHEW!!!!!!!!! I bet Vanilla pushed her off the bookcase and she fell down there!


----------



## LovesPijjies

ok, now theyve BOTH done it and nearly caused me have a panic attack!

Firstly, hubby wasn't in this morning, and I went to work, he picked me up for lunch just now and when I told him he said "i bet Vanilla pushed her off the bookcase"

It is safe for them to go in the hall now so he had let them out.

When we got back, Chocolate was standing on the coat rack in the hall but there was no sign of Vanilla.I thought it was strange because she never goes anywhere alone.I looked for Vanilla all over the house and couldn't find him I was worried hubby might have accidently let him out the front door.

Chocolate was going from coatrack to stairs in front of coatrack and looking at me and hubby.

Suddenly I noticed that Vanilla had fallen between two winter coats on the coatrack, and his wings were squashed up and he could not move.I got him out.

he was ok just thought it was all a bit undignified and he flew off sheepishly followed by Chocolate.

 Please no more of this, pijjies, my nerves won't stand IT!


----------



## mr squeaks

ROFLMAO....

Sounds like the *only* way these two won't get into trouble is in a room with little in it!!

I know this is not possible.  'Course, they _could_ be confined to one area...Ha! Still not possible!

I must say LP, the escapades of your two are keeping me in stiches! Can't wait to hear of their latest adventures!

Mmmm, while we don't know...yet...chocolate _maaaay_ not be as innocent as things seem! Sibling revenge????

Glad to hear they are both doing well...even if your nerves are getting "edgy!" 

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## LovesPijjies

My Chocolate is far too sweet and innocent to shove Vanilla in revenge! (OR IS SHE.........HMMMMM)  But I think she was trying to get help for him by staying around the coat rack where he was.

Anyway we put some long stalks of straw on the upstairs landing for them in case they wanted it for nesting etc untill we get some twigs tomorrow, a bit later we discovered they had somehow broken these up into shorter sections and carried them to the bottom of the stairs.We are leaving them where they put them, in case they want to do something else with them, I am curious to see.

We noticed Vanilla eating a small feather which came out when he preened, we wondered if this is normal?

Otherwise they have been very good today spending most of the time sunbathing on the windowsill.


----------



## LovesPijjies

Sooooooooo Chocolate found a new friend..........*sigh*

The pijjies were sitting at each end of a fairly high shelf in my bedroom, when I went to see what they were doing, Chocolate had her head on one side and was looking at the wall intently.

When I crossed to that side of the room I saw that she was watching a VERY LARGE, VERY BLACK SPIDER. I hate spiders! 

I tried to take hold of her to move her away but she wouldn't budge, and wanted to be right up close to it.She was too high for me to get a real grip on her.

She was acting like "This is my friend, this spider, I love him, I want to give him a kiss"  She really appeared to be amused by him and smiling at him.

I had to leave her to it, and when I went back later, the spider had retreated to a corner of the ceiling, and Chocolate was still standing where I had left her.Vanilla was standing on the other side of the shelf, but did not appear interested in the spider.

*shudder*

Also, they discovered my three way mirror - its a mirror with two other mirrors at each side so that when you are in front of it you can see your own side reflections as well.I found both of them sitting in front of it, turning their heads to look at the reflections, and i observed them doing that for at least twenty minutes before I left the room.They seemed to know it was themselves as they weren't attacking the mirror pigeons.


----------



## LovesPijjies

oooooooo Mr Squeaks - we know you read this, and we want your opinion.

We hadn't realised it was you in the pigeon diaper and wear website till we read some other posts this morning!

I had been wondering about putting Chocolate and Vanilla in diapers, because much as I love them and don't mind them free flying in the house, they can poop up high where I can't clean it.Lower poop is ok, I can clean it with no problem.

So does it bother the pigeon to wear a diaper? Is it difficult to put on the pigeon? tell us all about it! (Vanilla already says he is going to struggle if I try to put pigeonwear on him!)


----------



## Cyreen

Ollie has two PGWears and while she does like to snap her suspenders on occasion, she understands that this allows her more freedom. She can fly with it on, but it takes some time to get used to the new balance (they're a little bottom heavy with it on) and for the first little while they'll walk like they have a wedgie (which is just hilarious). I'm not sure what the trade-off will be with your two, as they already seem to have total freedom. 

If you like, I'll post a picture in the Brat Pack thread.


----------



## mr squeaks

Hi LP!

Cyreen posted a marvelous picture of Ollie in her PGWear in her thread, "The Brat Pack"!

You can see how "light" it is without a lot of extra material. AND, each PGWear is "made" specifically for your pigeon! Boni has you take measurements so each pij has a "custom" diaper, made just for them.

Now...there are pigeons who will take to wearing a "diaper" with no problem, others...welll, _maay_ take a little time. Again, the object is to make the "wearing" of something "foreign" very comfortable.

I'm sure Chocolate and Vanilla will adjust to theirs...how soon, will be up to them. The diapers are not hard to put on and Boni sends specific instructions. 

You will want to check the poops every so often until you get a "feel" for how often they poop. One uses half of a light panty liner in the poop area.

Of course, once you have ONE "suit," weeellll one leads to another...which can be great when you need to wash one! 

You can easily work with Boni to choose a "diaper/suit" designed to fit EACH bird's personality!

I think the price is very reasonable and well worth the money!

Do let us know what you decide...and, of course, once they are wearing their "suits," we will expect pictures! 

Hope this helps! Boni has MANY satisfied customers. I bet soooome spoiled pijie divas have a whole wardrobe!! 

Love and Hugs
Shi 

P.S. Forgot to mention that that the suit/diapers were designed for pijies who have the house as their own personal domain. HOWEVER, do NOT use the diapers with a hen or cock who is egg sitting. (Hopefully, this goes without saying...)


----------



## LovesPijjies

Thanks for the information and photos! Hubby isn't sure but I think it's adorable!

Anyway, Vanilla solved the mystery of why there is always a piece missing when you buy a secondhand jigsaw puzzle! I had an old jigsaw box i was going to tape up as it was battered, Vanilla landed on it, knocked it down, and it spilled the pieces so he took one in his beak and flew off with it!

Otherwise they have been relatively good.Chocolate always sits on our hands to eat seeds now which is cute.Vanilla watches but won't sit on us.

They both spent ages exploring the tv/dvd setup, and climbing in and out of the gap between the dvds and the back of the cupboard, Vanilla then realised there were pictures on tv and sat on the tv shelf with his face against the screen watching it.In the morning because the tv was off he went and sat there again and then looked at hubby as if he was asking him to put the tv back on!

I gave them some chopped lettuce which they seemed to enjoy.


----------



## mr squeaks

Oh oh...are you gonna have a TV "addict?" How funny!

Well, the only way to decide if the diapers are for you is to try one. Wouldn't surprise me if one pij takes to the diaper better than the other. But used often, I think both will be great and sure will save you "poop pick-up exercises!"

And, the fun part is deciding just which design best suit their personalities! 

Yes, MR. Squeaks gets his occasional greens too, although I tear off small pieces and "drop" them to him. I like to watch him running around gobbling them up. Do they like Canada peas? Try rolling them on the floor and see if they will chase them.

"Games To Play With Your Pigeons" is only bound by one's imagination!  Of course, in *your*, I'm sure Chocolate and Vanilla have their *own* version, called, "Games to Play With Your _Humans!_" 

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi and the gang


----------



## LovesPijjies

mr squeaks said:


> "Games To Play With Your Pigeons" is only bound by one's imagination!  Of course, in *your*, I'm sure Chocolate and Vanilla have their *own* version, called, "Games to Play With Your _Humans!_"



Well, hubby has been playing a lot with Chocolate, by moving his fingers towards her as if to attack when she sits on his table, then she wing slaps him and attacks with her beak grabbing the skin of his fingers and shaking her head aggressively. Hubby makes "ow ow " noises as if it hurts him.It is so comical to see.When he stops, Chocolate deliberately comes forwards and attacks his fingers so she knows it is a game.

Vanilla seems jealous and will try to push Chocolate away from hubby when she plays like this but if hubby tries to play with Vanilla like that he will only tolerate it for a few seconds then fly away.

Both will only tolerate it for a few seconds with me as well.

To be honest, I think Chocolate might be "in love" with my hubby from the way she reacts when he comes in from work. She likes to hang out with him on his table.Maybe this is why Vanilla is jealous.


----------



## LovesPijjies

OMG!LOL!This just happened!

I wanted to go to the toilet so in I went, sat down, like one does, after a minute I heard a little rustle, I looked up and there were two curious pijjies watching me from the shower door! I squealed before I realised it was them, I wasn't expecting them!!!!!!!!! 

That's the first time to my knowledge they have been in the bathroom!


----------



## TerriB

Now if you could only convince them to use the toilet, too!


----------



## mr squeaks

ROFL, LP! Boy, can I relate...however, in my case...

Squeaks doesn't fly but the bathroom is his favorite place in mate mode 'cause he has me allllllll to himself and I'm not going anywhere - for a few minutes...

He always follows me to the bathroom and even chases Twiggy out if she wants to come in too! *sigh*

Guess you will just have to check first and *then* close the door! My cats and birds give me no privacy - at all...

ROFL

Love and Hugs

Shi and the gang

P.S. Looks like Chocolate has been practicing Beak Strikes and Wing Fu too!


----------



## LovesPijjies

Hi Terry, Mr Squeaks!

yes getting the pijjies to use the toilet would be amazing, like the cat in the "Meet the Fockers" movie, did you see it?
Chocolate is getting very good at wing strikes now.I think Vanilla have been teaching her.

We have noticed that Chocolate has an unusual wing shape now she has grown most of her grownup feathers.Vanilla has "straight" wings, but Chocolate's wings go straight then at the bottom near the tail they have a ridge of feathers which stick up in a triangle shape.Very pretty and unusual.I had thought for a while she just had loose feathers sticking up there but now she is older it is definately the shape of her wings. The ridge is white but the rest of the wing is brown.


----------



## mr squeaks

Sounds like a picture of Chocolate's "wing" is in order! 

Knowing Vanilla, I'm not at all surprised that Chocolate is getting lessons...Squeaks encourages this type of practice too! 

Yes, cats can, indeed, be toilet trained. AND, some people have birds that poop in one particular area...don't I wish! Without PGWear, Squeaks poops *any*where he wants! 

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## Cyreen

Joule is potty trained and Ollie gets a custom wardrobe. The difference being that if Joule misses the mark its much less messy than Ollie. 

Besides, Ollie's stylin - not everyone can pull off PGWear!


----------



## LovesPijjies

LOL Vanilla had a taste of his own medicine.

Chocolate was minding her own business on the bookcase, Vanilla ran up to her and shoved her off, but somehow, Chocolate found the momentum to get to the next bookcase over, Vanilla was unbalanced and fell down the gap between the two bookcases, I saw exactly what happened, and I had to rescue him. He lost a couple of big feathers in the mayhem.Perhaps that will teach him not to do it! 

I have asked hubby if he can get a photo of Chocolate's wings when he comes in from work.


----------



## LovesPijjies

Picture of Chocolate showing her beautiful green neck feathers and the ridge of feathers sticking up from the end of her wings.

http://yfrog.com/fv1000432yj

New picture of Vanilla so he isn't left out

http://yfrog.com/mo1000435j 

He appears to be standing on a book called "Trance" lol.You can clearly see some wing feathers dislodged by his escapades yesterday.

Today they have been playing with sticks.They took all the sticks we gave them and dragged them downstairs, leaving five or six on each individiual step.I don't know what it means.

Edit - Just noticed Chocolate's new best friend, no not another spider, this time it's a large mosquito which she is looking at from the curtain rail, it is on the ceiling.


----------



## mr squeaks

ROFL, LP!! Looks like Chocolate is into insects...creepy crawlies or flyin'! 

If Chocolate were a cat, I'm afraid any spider or flying mosquito (if caught), would be a "snack!" Still ROFL

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------



## Cyreen

Chocolate the avian entomologist. Very cool.

Everyone should have interests.


----------



## mr squeaks

ROFLMAO!!

That's hysterical, Cyreen...but, I agree...

Still laughing away...

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## LovesPijjies

I think you are right Cyreen, Chocolate is very studious.

Anyway, they have been playing with sticks again, still dragging them down the stairs and leaving lots on each individual step, I still don't know what the game is but they have been playing for hours like that.

Chocolate climbed into the smoke alarm casing which had come undone, which made us laugh when we saw where she was.

And Vanilla............ oh dear, Vanilla.

Both were playing on the stairs with the twigs, I checked on them, both perfectly happy.Ten minutes later I checked on them again, both still playing on the stairs, but wait.........Vanilla is missing half his tail feathers! 

I have no idea where he caught them, I looked all round but saw no trace of them, maybe they just moulted, but it seems a lot to lose in one go. Mystery.


----------



## LovesPijjies

Tonight's cuteness..........

Their bath water bowl is inside a large box so the water doesnt go everywhere when they splash.

Tonight, Vanilla is in the water bath splashing and Chocolate is settled on her tummy on the side of the box watching him, hubby said it's like when I have a bath and he sits on the toilet seat to keep me company! 

Yesterday night they were both having a bath at the same time and there was just enough enough room for them in there side by side.

Adorable pijjies!


----------



## LovesPijjies

All is currently calm, both are settled on their bellies on the bed upstairs sleeping.

All was not so calm yesterday..........

Vanilla was pecking around the floor under the table when suddenly hubby started yelling "oh my god what's he got in his mouth?" 

It turned out that a bright red cherry flavoured tictac must have rolled onto the floor and Vanilla found it, and was now walking about holding it in his beak.

We both tried to grab him but too late we saw him swallow it! 

I was panicked because I know that some human chocolate and treats are dangerous to them, and I put a note on the forum here but nobody seemed to think it would harm him.

I kept an eye on him but it didn't seem to bother him, and his poops are not red, as somebody suggested might happen in case I saw that and panicked, it would only be the food colouring coming out.The poops are maybe a little darker in colour, so I guess that is the food colouring effect.

Hubby said that ferals eat much worse than that and survive, so I guess I overreacted in panic.

I did also offer the pijjies some sponge cake but they refused to touch it.So we took it to the park and the ferals had a feast instead.


----------



## wouldrichest

LovesPijjies said:


> http://yfrog.com/871000362j
> 
> http://yfrog.com/691000365lj
> 
> Hi, I have been reading your most informtive forum and I would like to ask a few questions.These are photos of Chocolate and Vanilla, they are six weeks old and brother and sister.Untill now I have only had one pigeon at a time and I am observing different behaviour with two.
> 
> For example, it appears that Vanilla does something, eg fly somewhere then two seconds later Chocolate flies to the same place, and even if Vanilla then flies someplace else, Chocolate immediately follows again.
> But they seem to spend time wing slapping each other and pecking despit this closeness.
> 
> If anyone has any advice about raising two together I would be grateful.


Vanilla Dove's name was later changed by my wife to "Birdiepoo," then finally to Pidgiepoo. We had him eight months before he flew off, chased by crows in a local park, on a wintry snowy midday, on January 14, 2005. (Pidgiepoo as a squeaker is my avatar).


----------



## Cyreen

Just out of curiosity, what was Pidgiepoo doing outside in the park in the middle of winter?


----------



## LovesPijjies

Poor pidgiepoo, sad story.

Today I have discovered that my pijjies think they are royalty and deserve only the best because they are pampered!

They have a large bowl filled with water which they bathe in which I change every day for them.Today they were standing by the bowl and looking at me, when I looked, they weren't happy because about a dozen seeds had fallen into the water and were visible at the bottom of the bowl.So I changed the water, and they both immediaetly took a bath!

And to think that ferals have to make do with muddy puddles! 
Earlier they were playing on the stairs again and hubby saw Vanilla carrying a stick for a long time, then they went into the bedroo to play at dropping everything off the dressing table onto the floor. 

Vanilla came downstairs and somehow lost Chocolate and i could hear she was crying upstairs so I had to go and get her and show her where Vanilla was, then she cheered up again.They are inseperable.


----------



## LovesPijjies

eeeek just discovered one of the (very few)downsides of keeping pijjies.

Before I went to work this morning in a busy office, I picked up Chocolate and gave her a cuddle, then left.

Just now I went into the bathroom, looked in the full-length mirror, and.........you guessed it! Chocolate must have pooped a white/dark green streak down my light green skirt this morning while I was holding her, and I've been at work like that all morning, and nobody told me, and it's really obvious and dried on now ! I didn't notice till now!


----------



## mr squeaks

No worries, LP...you have now been officially "initiated!" May we be the first of offer our *CONGRATULATIONS!!*

Be glad it was on a piece of clothing and not the back of your head on your hair! ROFLMAO Ahhhhhh, joys of having pigeons!

Vanilla and Chocolate are just a riot! I'm sure Chocolate was just giving you the poop so you wouldn't forget about them while away!!  

'Course MR. Squeaks is doing his usual smirk! He thinks "signature" marking is the greatest! 

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## LovesPijjies

Maybe we imagined this but hubby and I have just beeN discussing this and we have come to the conclusion that Vanilla has been practising "human control" on us for a few days.

It started that Vanilla would arrive downstairs without Chocolate.We would be a bit worried because Chocolate never goes aywhere without Vanilla.Then Vanilla would start making making a really mournful growling noise.After some time of this one of us would say, "oh don't worry Vanilla, we will go and find Chocolate".Then one of us would go upstairs and carry Chocolate downstairs again and they would coo and preen together.Inevitably we would find Chocolate in the last spot we had seen them together, so Vanilla knew where she was.

This has now happened a good half dozen times over the past few days.

Anyway, hubby said tonight "you do realise Vanilla is doing it on purpose to see how quickly one of us will go and fetch Chocolate when he demands it?"

Apparently when I went out of the room to get Chocolate, Vanilla stopped growling and started looking towards the door to see if I was coming back with her!

And I thought.................yes, just maybe, its one of his games...........LOL


----------



## mr squeaks

SERIOUS ROFLMAO!  

Too much!! Those two have you trained beyond belief! Sooooo funny!

Kinda makes ya wonder if we *really* are the "top of the food chain!"

Just terrific how your stories are developing! I bet those two stay up late planning their next move!!

STILL ROFLMAO....may you and hubby serve the KING and QUEEN well!!

Love and Hugs

Shi  (oh oh...Squeaks has that "look" in his eye! He *knows...*)


----------



## LovesPijjies

mr squeaks said:


> SERIOUS ROFLMAO!
> 
> Too much!! Kinda makes ya wonder if we *really* are the "top of the food chain!"
> 
> 
> Shi  (oh oh...Squeaks has that "look" in his eye! He *knows...*)


well, I love to read about Mr Squeak's exploits too, and I really believe that pijjies are extremely intelligent and do understand and are capable of thinking a lot more than we humans tend to give them credit for.

I read about how Mr Squeaks rounded up your cats, and its true, he has a strong mischevious streak just like Vanilla in him!

LOL


----------



## mr squeaks

LovesPijjies said:


> well, I love to read about Mr Squeak's exploits too, and I really believe that pijjies are extremely intelligent and do understand and are capable of thinking a lot more than we humans tend to give them credit for.
> 
> *I read about how Mr Squeaks rounded up your cats, and its true, he has a strong mischevious streak just like Vanilla in him!*
> LOL


Actually, he doesn't really round them up...just makes sure they know their place! Squeaks is known for his *attitude!* Hence, "ruling with an iron beak!" He doesn't believe in democracy, he's DA KING...period...*sigh*

I'll have to talk to him about giving Vanilla any more ideas than Vanilla already has! 

Love and Hugs

Shi and MR. Squeaks


----------



## LovesPijjies

well well well, Vanilla has now also grown some of those sticking out winglet things at the end of his wings.We think now its some sort of "aid" to doing acrobatics because they are Roller pigeons and they turn somersaults.

Both appear to be sprouting some cute little feathers which look like sticky-out eyebrows above their eyes.

They have both had a bath today and gone to sleep.Earlier they were having fun climbing in and out of a pile of crumpled newspaper, and around the dvd player.They appear to be in full moult, everywhere they go they leave behind loads of little feathers.


----------



## TerriB

Yeah, birds in full molt are something else - leaving little trails of feathers. The hand-held vacuum gets a real work out this time of year. If it isn't those tiny little feathers, it's all the sheath crumbs.


----------



## LovesPijjies

Chocolate is missing!!!!!!!!! Hubby is out and I have been looking for her for about half an hour, I've checked behind everything, on top of everything, I just can't think where she could be!

Vanilla is dozing on top of a wardrobe completely unconcerned!

I hope I find her soon, I'm starting to get really worried. 

edit - she's been missing for over an hour, I am really panicking.

edit ok panic over i found her asleep down the side of the wardrobe Vanilla is sitting on where nobody would have expected her to be!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TerriB

Bad, Chocolate!!!! No hiding from the humans and scaring them half to death!!! Vanilla, would it have hurt you to at least glance at your brother to give the humans a clue where to look?!? Sheesh, sure hope you birds had a good laugh about this.


----------



## mr squeaks

I can empathsize, LP!! I swear to goodness that Vanilla is such a scamp!!

Then, again, Vanilla knew all was well and was probably wondering what the heck all the fuss was about! 

ROFL 

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi and MR. Squeaks, who is still laughing under his breath!


----------



## LovesPijjies

well i can laugh now, but seriously, I started crying, I thought hubby accidently let her out and I ran into the street a couple of times to check.

I was asking Vanilla "come and look for Choccie, she's missing, where is she?"
Needless to say, he didn't move.

I was shouting "Choc-choc where are you?"
Not a peep.

I must have done twenty tours of the whole house looking.

it was only by accident i looked down the side of the wardrobe as well, in the end I thought, "well she must be somewhere near Vanilla", but I had already looked down the OTHER side of the wardrobe and that side is against the window, so i had to crane myself right round.

Is it a coincidence my doctor says I have had high blood pressure recently? 

Today they are sitting nicely together.Probably plotting something...........


----------



## LovesPijjies

Very very cute thing just happened.

I was carrying the water bowl and bathing bowl through the hall for them, having changed the water, and they were sitting on the coat rack.

As I approached, Vanilla flew off and Chocolate remained there and looked at me with a quizzical expression, almost asking what I was doing.


So I told her I was bringing fresh water for her to drink and bath.

She leant forwards and I held the water bowl up to her, and she took a drink.

Sweet.


----------



## TerriB

You are so in tune with them and they are so trusting. What a great life they have!


----------



## mr squeaks

When Squeaks is with me on the sofa for any length of time, I will offer him water in a glass. I just say "Water?" and down goes his beak.

I'm beginning to think that Chocolate may be the "brains" of this duo! Or, as Chocolate so succinctly puts it: "I'm the "glory"....Vanilla, you the "guts!" 

The Adventures of Chocolate and Vanilla (or would that be, Vanilla and Chocolate? ) continue to intrique...

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi and MR. Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/WoeBeGone/Rae Charles


----------



## LovesPijjies

Well today I came in from work and both hubby and I were exhausted as we were awake most of the night since the temperature is soaring here, very uncomfortable, so we decided to have an afternoon nap.

We had only been lying on the bed for a few minutes, when we heard a terrific flapping of wings coming up the stairs, into bedroom one and just as quickly out, into the second bedroom and just as quickly out, then into our bedroom.It was Chocolate, and she sat on the doorframe looking at us, we said hello, and she left and went back downstairs.

Hubby and I said it was just as if she said to Vanilla downstairs, "oh no i don't know where the humans are, I had better go and see if they are ok"! 

Also we have a new game! I discovered it by accident.I was sitting on the sofa and the door opens just behind there and the birds love to sit on the doorframe.(Vanilla has discovered that if he sits on the doorframe in the right position, he can poop on my head from there, and then I say "naughty Vanilla!"I am sure he thinks it is hilarious!)

Anyway, Vanilla was sitting there, so I leant back and started tapping a tune on the door.Vanilla loved it! He kept leaning forwards to look, then I leant back more and tapped on the other side of the door, and he turned round and looked down that side of the door, so then I kept alternating sides and he kept looking each side.Chocolate saw the game and flew over and joined in. Eventually I had to stop because my arms were aching.

I wonder why they enjoyed that so much?


----------



## mr squeaks

Sounds like, among other areas, your two are musically talented! Wonder if they would peck out a tune on a pigeon-made piano type instrument???

Then again, Vanilla might have been luring you into a false sense of "security" as he finds new and better positions to "poop" on you juuuuust right!   ROFL

My advice? Be afraid...be very afraid...ROFLMAO (sorry, but those two are really something else! I find them absolutely hilarious!)

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi and the gang


----------



## Cyreen

One word - PGWear!


----------



## LovesPijjies

Cyreen said:


> One word - PGWear!


Yes Cyreen, I like the idea, I'm still working on hubby!

Anyway small incident to report from last night, I went into the bedroom to find that Chocolate was sound asleep on my dressing table, having cleared herself a little space in her favourite way, by throwing everything onto the floor.

As I picked up my pressed face powder, I noticed that the lid had come off as she threw it, and then one of them (although possibly this was Vanilla) had very kindly pecked lots of pretty patterns in it, so it no longer has a smooth surface. I also noted that she had thrown my eyeshadow on the floor, and also pecked a bit of it.

Hubby showed me the remote cotrol for the television as well, it has lots of little peck marks in it, but that didn't surprise me as I have written before that I saw Chocolate trying to press the buttons with her beak.


----------



## LovesPijjies

TerriB said:


> You are so in tune with them and they are so trusting. What a great life they have!


Thank you. I know some people think it is cruel to keep pigeons (I mean healthy pigeons not ones which need caring for) in the house, but I think they seem happy.


----------



## LovesPijjies

mr squeaks said:


> Sounds like, among other areas, your two are musically talented! Wonder if they would peck out a tune on a pigeon-made piano type instrument???


I have a photo of my old pigeon "Pigeon" walking on the piano keys, he used to do it to copy me, but he wasn't heavy enough to actually produce any noise fom it.


----------



## mr squeaks

LovesPijjies said:


> Thank you. I know some people think it is cruel to keep pigeons (I mean healthy pigeons not ones which need caring for) in the house, but I think they seem happy.



Of course! Those two RULE the house...they are the KING and QUEEN!! Perfect life imho!!

MR. Squeaks agrees and says ruling humans can be harder than it looks! But, you two are up to the task! He's behind you both all the way!

About the make-up, could have been Chocolate since a hen has to check out what looks gooooood...

And...the piano keys...yes a "pij piano" would have to have a light touch for the birdies! Bet 'cha those two could come up with a great Pigeon Concerto! 

Chocolate and Vanilla are beginning to remind me of George and Gracie Allen! What a "tag" team!

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi and MR. Squeaks


----------



## LovesPijjies

HMMM well we have run into a small problem. 

Hubby's children (he has six) often come to visit us, they have just told us that three of them are coming for ten days in August.I love his children, they are very polite and well behaved and they behave wonderfully when they visit.I said when I first met hubby that his children were very important in his life and I would never stand in the way of them seeing him, and it seems to work well, children and exwife are very happy with the arrangements we have.

However, this will be the first time that children have visited since we had the pigeons, as hubby went to the town where the children are to visit them a couple of times since.

The bedrooms the pigeons fly in and out of are obviously used by the children when they are here.The children have pets of their own and have said they are excited to see the pigeons, but I am not sure about them flying about when the children are here.

I am worried that the children's noise (they are not deliberately noisy but they are children) might frighten the pigeons, or that they might poop near the children and exwife might not appreciate it if told about it, also I am terrified that with the best will in the world, one of the children might leave the door open.

However, caging them for ten days? Vanilla and Chocolate would not be happy.

Maybe put them in our bedroom to fly about with the door shut for the duration?

I don't know, I need to think what to do for the best.


----------



## mr squeaks

Sounds like you, do, indeed, need to provide a "safer" environment while the children are visiting. Accidents can happen. even even with the best of intentions!

Others may be along with their suggestions, but I would think that maybe confining Chocolate and Vanilla to your room unless you are around to closely supervise, would be the best..._especially_ if younger children are involved. They don't necessarily have to be caged all the time, depending on your bedroom set up.

I am assuming there will always be either you or your husband around while the children are visiting???

BTW, how old are the three?? Younger could be more of a concern than "older."

Sending all our best with love and hugs

Shi and the gang


----------



## LovesPijjies

mr squeaks said:


> Others may be along with their suggestions, but I would think that maybe confining Chocolate and Vanilla to your room unless you are around to closely supervise, would be the best..._especially_ if younger children are involved. They don't necessarily have to be caged all the time, depending on your bedroom set up.
> 
> I am assuming there will always be either you or your husband around while the children are visiting???
> 
> BTW, how old are the three?? Younger could be more of a concern than "older."


Hi 

The youngest is 12 (but a very immature 12 - he is still scared to sleep alone in the dark, and so one of his siblings always sleeps in the same room with him) and the other two are mid-teens.So not "young" children, but not old enough to be unsupervised, so yes one of us is always with them.

If I put the pijjies in our room, I wouldn't cage them, they could fly round the room if they wanted, and in fact as I have written, they are very used to the room, and spend lots of time in there anyway.

I am just concerned that they may feel "trapped" if they can't also come out and explore the rest of the house as they have been used to doing.

Edit, or just maybe I could let the pijjies out at certain times, shutting the doors to the children's rooms, so they have the rest of the house to fly in, and just make sure the children know not to make loud noises near them and we will supervise that nobody opens the doors at that time.(the children, being teenagers, are allowed to go to the corner shop to buy snacks by themselves, but any further and one of us goes as well).

But then that might seem like making too many rules while the children are here..........

oh........dear.


----------



## mr squeaks

Well, me being easily confused...where is their nesting cage kept? 

Do they use it at night? If not, where do they usually roost?

If one of you will be there, is there any way C. and V. would have more flying freedom but not be in danger of being let outside? Maybe in the evening when everyone is inside and won't be going out??

Is your room quite large? As long as they can fly around, I doubt if they would mind tooooo much. Of course, there is always the poop issue!

A shower curtain or some such, spread over the bedspread/dresser, etc., can work wonders!

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## LovesPijjies

mr squeaks said:


> Well, me being easily confused...where is their nesting cage kept?
> 
> Do they use it at night? If not, where do they usually roost?
> 
> If one of you will be there, is there any way C. and V. would have more flying freedom but not be in danger of being let outside? Maybe in the evening when everyone is inside and won't be going out??
> 
> Is your room quite large? As long as they can fly around, I doubt if they would mind tooooo much. Of course, there is always the poop issue!
> 
> A shower curtain or some such, spread over the bedspread/dresser, etc., can work wonders!
> 
> Love and Hugs
> 
> Shi



Thanks for the reply.Actually, this is how much freedom they have, they have NEVER been caged in the house, even at night.They tend to come down into the sitting room at night and they like to roost on the curtain rail.They stay there till dawn when hubby gets up early and then they have breakfast and water in the sitting room, then fly off to epxlore the house for the rest of the day, popping back to the sitting room every so often because if one of us is in there, we will offer them treats such as sunflower seeds.

I think in all the time we have had them, there were only two nights when they chose to sleep in a different room from the sitting room.

The only time one was ever caged was when Chocolate hurt her leg/foot ad had to be given medication.

Yes I was thinking of letting them out in the evenings but then they will still be stuck there all day, the room is quite large, yes, but it's just that they are used to having a whole HOUSE, not just a room. They are spoiled, LOL.

I expect I am worrying uneccesarily again and things will work out fine, but it is something I need to consider before August, what to do for the best.


----------



## mr squeaks

I understand...

However, imo, I'm on the conservative side of "better safe than sorry."

Since your room is large, they will just have to get used to being confined for awhile. 

*I'm sure they will be fine...and safer...*

And, it's not like they would never get out of your room while the kids are there. 

You just have to be firm and let them know it's for their own good!  (yeah, I know...easier said than done....BUT, anytime you may be about to waver...think of a worse case scenario!! That will put you back on the right track...fast!) The term that comes to mind is "tough love." 

All the best, as always...with love, hugs and scritches

Shi and the gang


----------



## spirit wings

If the kids are polite and good kids, then play it by ear and see if you can involve them in keeping the pigeons safe, by telling them the rules and make it clear they should not go into the room unless you are asked and they are given permission. Let them know how important they are in helping you in keeping the birds from doing a flyer out the door. give the pigeons time away from the kids for most of the day and perhaps in the evening when it is "quiet time" you can let them out for everyone to enjoy and watch.


----------



## TerriB

Since you are concerned that confining the birds might stress them, you might want to do a trial run confinement for a day or two. That way this won't be new to them when the children come. One new thing at a time.


----------



## LovesPijjies

Thank you for all your replies, hubby told me to stop worrying! LOL! but I can't help wondering about the situation.Just in case.........

And thank you for your suggestion Terri, I think that is a really good idea, ad I will try it for a couple of days and see what happens.

(I think Chocolate will be calm as ever, but Vanilla will sulk, and probably think up some wild and wonderful revenge. )


----------



## mr squeaks

LovesPijjies said:


> Thank you for all your replies, hubby told me to stop worrying! LOL! but I can't help wondering about the situation.Just in case.........
> 
> And thank you for your suggestion Terri, I think that is a really good idea, ad I will try it for a couple of days and see what happens.
> 
> (I think Chocolate will be calm as ever, but Vanilla will sulk, and probably think up some wild and wonderful revenge. )



All the more reason to take Terri's suggestion!

Can't wait to see what Vanilla thinks is an appropriate "revenge!" ROFL  

I'm telling Squeaks to keep his ideas to himself!! 

Love and Hugs

Shi and MR. Squeaks (a.k.a. MR. trouble maker!)


----------



## LovesPijjies

Not posted for a couple of days, Chocolate and Vanilla are very well, hubby says they now understand "SSSHHHHHHHH"

Apparently when they are in the room when he watches tv late at night, if they start cooing, he says this and Vanilla stops mid-coo! I have yet to see this, doesn't work for me!

Vanilla has also moved onto "Advanced Control of Your Human", there were treats (hulled sunflower seeds) all out of the packet and on the table when I came in yesterday.As the birds only have a few at a time, I asked hubby what happened.

He said Vanilla was pecking the bag and looking at him, so he took them all out for him!


----------



## mr squeaks

I see Vanilla has mastered the use of "Mind Control!" ROFL 

I'm afraid your husband is a real pushover...probably why Vanilla chose him! Still ROFL 

Those two pijies are such a riot and what a delight! 

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## TerriB

It is gratifying when such a small fragile being of another species feels comfortable enough to initiate a request. It seems the least we can do to accommodate them as long, as it's safe.


----------



## Cyreen

Within limits - Sunflower seeds are _really _fattening! Sometimes tough love is the best approach (also doesn't hurt to remind them who's boss on occasion).


----------



## mr squeaks

Cyreen said:


> Within limits - Sunflower seeds are _really _fattening! Sometimes tough love is the best approach *(also doesn't hurt to remind them who's boss on occasion)*.



*Riiiiiight, Cyreen...* ROFLMAO   

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## LovesPijjies

Cyreen said:


> Within limits - Sunflower seeds are _really _fattening! Sometimes tough love is the best approach (also doesn't hurt to remind them who's boss on occasion).



I know, Cyreen, thats why they were only supposed to have a few at a time! They go mad for them!

Today's little "incident"

I was at work, hubby was cleaning the house, pijjies were apparently taking no notice of him.

He had a bucket of washing up liquid and water, and the top was all "foamy".He turned round and saw Chocolate was standing on the side of the bucket, leaning right over the soapsuds, curious.He just grabbed her before she either dived into the water, or perhaps took a drink of it! Vanilla was right nearby, unconcerned!


----------



## mr squeaks

Curious, curious!

Vanilla knows that bubble baths are not for real males!!

Of course, Chocolate would be attracted!!

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------



## LovesPijjies

mr squeaks said:


> Curious, curious!
> 
> Vanilla knows that bubble baths are not for real males!!
> 
> Of course, Chocolate would be attracted!!
> 
> Love and Hugs
> Shi



I just read your reply to hubby, hubby says Mr Squeaks (if indeed it was his observation) has obviously been around a bit and knows a lot about the ways of the world, as he hadn't thought of that!


----------



## mr squeaks

ROFL 

Actually, while I said it, I know it was "channeled" from MR. Squeaks!!

Most of who I am today is because of MR. Squeaks and his influence from the pigeon's point of view... AND, he certainly is not shy in expressing _his_ opinions!! *sigh* 

I swear that pij has an opinion about anything and everything!! 

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi and MR. Squeaks


----------



## LovesPijjies

*Sigh*  My Chocolate bird is growing up fast and some of Vanilla's attitude is rubbing off on her.

This morning I was in the sitting room with hubby and she wanted to go out.The door was shut.She can't go out very early on a Sunday because they fly maniacally ad coo and wake up the neighbours.

Chocolate went several times to the floor by the door and looked at it, then looked at me then she came and sat on the arm of my chair a couple of times while looking at me.

I kept saying "yes, I know, darling, I'll let you out soon....." etc, etc

Then............ she went to the floor, looked at the door, and rose up flying straight at me, pecked me on the ear, and went back to the floor!

Soon after that I did let them out.

Hubby thought it was funny she showed how displeased she was with me!
I don't know why she didn't peck him.

Also, although Vanilla went to the door while it was shut, I was surprised he wasn't making a fuss.But he probably put her up to it anyway.


----------



## mr squeaks

EEEEEK!! 

They go *outside????* In the wild wild world???

Oh, I DO hope they will be OK!! Soooo many dangers lurk!!

Sending Love, Hugs and SAFETY

Shi


----------



## LovesPijjies

mr squeaks said:


> They go *outside????* In the wild wild world???
> 
> Oh, I DO hope they will be OK!! Soooo many dangers lurk!!


No, No, No, No!  Not OUTSIDE in the world, just OUTSIDE of the living room! They are shut in there every night and let out into the "outside", eg the rest of the house, every morning! When it's morning, they can't wait to be let out and explore "their kingdom"!

Now, next weekend I am going to be doing the "shut in the bedroom all day" experiment in readiness for the children visiting the week after - I thought Chocolate would be ok with it, now I'm not so sure...............


----------



## mr squeaks

Whew! OK...kinda thought so, but when I saw the word "outside"...well, sometimes I tend to panic first and ask questions second! 

Well, Chocolate will just have to get use to being more confined while the kids are there! Tough love, as they say...

Sure am looking forward to updates during the visit!!

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi and the gang


----------



## LovesPijjies

Pijjies have been getting to grips with technology this evening!


Hubby is away at the moment so first hubby watched pijjies preening on webcam, his children were watching and loved the pijjies!

Then hubby called me on the phone, Chocolate and Vanilla were nearby so I held the phone towards them and hubby spoke to them.

Both leant nearer to the phone and put their heads on one side - they were oviously listening, I just wonder if they understood that it was hubby even though he isn't here.


----------



## mr squeaks

Would not surprise me in the least, LP!!

Pijies recognize faces, so why not voices? Probably better than we do!! 

I know the Grackles recognize me because when I go out, they start squawking up a storm...especially if baby season. They have seen me take their babies to be rescued/rehabbed. 

'Course my hair is red with a light streak...not hard to notice!!  

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------



## LovesPijjies

Two little things today.

First, I went away from the laptop and when I came back, Vanilla was standing on the keyboard and had somehow opened a "search" tool, and typed this 

111111111111 2510#'

Lol 

Second, there are some artificial flowers in a vase upstairs in the bedroom, when I went up there, the head of one of the flowers had been removed and carried into the hall, and was on the carpet. 

I'm sure it made sense to them anyway. 

Edi

something just happened, Chocolate was walking on top of a cupboard, I don't know what she found up there but she knocked something down the side and it made a noise, I asked her "what was that Chocolate", just at that moment she did that "hitching the wings thing" that all pigeons do, but it looked just like she was shrugging and saying "meh, dunno, some thing, it was in my way, gone now". LOL


----------



## TerriB

LovesPijjies said:


> ..."meh, dunno, some thing, it was in my way, gone now". LOL


Yep, pigeons are all about the attitude.  What a pair of characters!


----------



## mr squeaks

Agreed, Terri!

Can't wait to see what they are gonna do next!!

Those two could go on tour as a comedy team! ROFL 

Love, Hugs and Scritches 

Shi and the gang


----------



## LovesPijjies

TerriB said:


> Yep, pigeons are all about the attitude.  What a pair of characters!


Yeah, you're not kidding. 

So, today, I am reporting back on the "shut in a room" experiment, which is not going too well.

Yetserday they did not come out of the room until evening, and while they were in the room, they flew about constantly, cooed constantly, and when I went in there, they had literally taken everything they could find and thrown it onto the floor, including some large objects which it astonishes me they could move - I suspect Vanilla did his usual trick of finding the weak point and rocking on it till it gave way.

I did go in every so often so they had some company.

Today was even worse, we are halfway through the day and I think they are trying to make me feel guilty.Even though they have treats and popcorn today.

When I came in to keep them company a couple of hours ago, it honestly looked like Chocolate deliberately "threw herself" down the back of the cupboard, (right in front of me!) then made a frantic peeping noise until I rescued her.I mean literally she looked at me then stepped off the edge. How can that be an "accident?, plus the timing was extremely suspect"

Meanwhile Vanilla was peering down the back of the cupboard and then looking at me with an expression "see what you've done!Poor Chocolate! All your fault!"

I still havent let them out.They are not happy.  When they have the run of the whole house, they settle somewhere quietly for hours on end, there is none of this frantic flying about and cooing constantly.

On one or two occassions when I opened the door, they made a rush for it, and I had to stop them from going out of the room.

I just have to tell myself, that while they don't like it, I'm doing it for their own safety, and they aren't shut in a cage and they have plenty to eat and drink.

They can fly free in the whole house again tomorrow, then the kids arrive on Tuesday, so they will be shut in again then, and we will see what happens after that.


----------



## Ede-bird

What characters..giggle...


----------



## Cyreen

With the kids there making extra "unfamiliar" noise, your birdie brats might just hunker down and shut up while they try to figure out what's going on. Should keep them busy for awhile.


----------



## TerriB

LovesPijjies said:


> ...Yetserday they did not come out of the room until evening, and while they were in the room, they flew about constantly, cooed constantly, and when I went in there, they had literally taken everything they could find and thrown it onto the floor...


They are about on schedule for dealing with a new situation. 



Cyreen said:


> With the kids there making extra "unfamiliar" noise, your birdie brats might just hunker down and shut up while they try to figure out what's going on. Should keep them busy for awhile.


Wouldn't that be great! That reaction is one advantage of dealing with a prey species.


----------



## LovesPijjies

TerriB said:


> They are about on schedule for dealing with a new situation.



Really?OH that's good, I'm feeling very guilty about how unhappy they are with me right now.Chocolate even wing slapped me viciously a couple of times when I went to cuddle her, which is not like her at all. 

So, it's today, visitors will be here in a few hours, I shall be at work, so once again pijjies are in bedroom with door shut, plenty of seeds and water.I have instructed hubby that nobody is to open the door utill all cases are in the house, and visitors have sat down and relaxed a bit after the journey, so everyone is as calm as possible, and if pijjies show any sign of being frightened he is to bring them straight back into the bedroom, alone.

Hubby thinks I am worrying far too much.I hope so. 

I also discovered that last time pijjies were in the bedroom, one of them took some of my earrings and dropped them down the side of the dressing table


----------



## TerriB

Looks like you've covered all possibilities. Things should go smoothly from here. Enjoy your guests!


----------



## mr squeaks

Can't *wait* for updates!!

Sending all our BEST with Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi and the gang


----------



## LovesPijjies

They do it on purpose to spite me!

When I got in tonight, Chocolate and Vanilla were both in the lounge with the kids, happily eating out of their hands, then Chocolate took a great interest in their computer games which they were playing attached to the TV.

Now the kids have gone upstairs to play a board game, when I checked a few minutes ago, both pijjies were in there with them watching proceedings.

All that worrying.......................


----------



## mr squeaks

LovesPijjies said:


> They do it on purpose to spite me!
> 
> When I got in tonight, Chocolate and Vanilla were both in the lounge with the kids, happily eating out of their hands, then Chocolate took a great interest in their computer games which they were playing attached to the TV.
> 
> Now the kids have gone upstairs to play a board game, when I checked a few minutes ago, both pijjies were in there with them watching proceedings.
> 
> All that worrying.......................



*ROFLMAO*.... I bet Chocolate and Vanilla are gonna _miss_ the kids when they leave! No more excitement!! 

BE prepared for two pijies making up their OWN excitement! 

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## TerriB

Thanks for the excellent update! So glad things are going smoothly!


----------



## Cyreen

So much for the predator/prey reaction.


----------



## LovesPijjies

Hi 

I've been a bit tied up with the kids to post much.

Things still going well, did not have to shut pijjies in anywhere after all, although I am still paranoid about the front door being opened as kids tend not to open door and go out like adults, but to open door, leave door open, go back to get something, etc. 

Youngest child crushed some peauts for pijjies which they appreciated.Pijjies appear to be fascinated by all the "new" things which the kids have bought into the house, eg, a rubix cube, video games, or maybe just new people talking to them.Vanilla is still very flighty but they don't seem overly worried.

Children have decided they want a pet pigeon now.Ex-wife is NOT happy. LOL.



Edit, I forgot to say, over the last few days, Vanilla has grown to an enormous size! Really grown up powerful looking bird! He puffs his neck out to an amazing size when he coos now, and really does the "cooing dance spreading the tail, going round in circles" seriously.His coo has become very loud and echoey!


----------



## TerriB

LovesPijjies said:


> ...Children have decided they want a pet pigeon now.Ex-wife is NOT happy. LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit, I forgot to say, over the last few days, Vanilla has grown to an enormous size! Really grown up powerful looking bird! He puffs his neck out to an amazing size when he coos now, and really does the "cooing dance spreading the tail, going round in circles" seriously.His coo has become very loud and echoey!


So glad things are going well! Nice to hear that this positive exposure is creating some young pigeon fans.

So Vanilla is becoming experienced in the "pigeon bagpipe"! In addition to the sound they can produce from the airsacs in their neck, I think the glisten of light off their neck feathers also attracts the attention of the hens.  He would be very please to note that you find his call loud and echoey. When Walter was a solo bird, he figured out that if he aimed his call into his bucket home, the sound was magnified. When new people came over, he'd run to stick his head in the bucket, roo-coo, then turn around to see if we were impressed.


----------



## mr squeaks

ROFL Terri!! "Pigeon Bagpipe"...I love it!!

Walter is a hoot! How funny that he found out how to magnify!!

And, yes, I certainly _can_ relate to "the call of the cock!" Sometimes, Dom and Gimie seem to be having a contest to see who is the loudest!! 

Gee, LP, I doubt there is little that rascal, Vanilla, could do that would surprise me! So glad to hear the visit is going well. Looks like you may be having visitors more often! "But, Mom, we want to go see the pigeons!" 

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## LovesPijjies

I have to share this with you 

Vanilla appears to have been "showing off" to the children, strutting in front of them and making sure they were looking at him, and provking cries of "ooh pretty bird", "ah he's so sweet" etc.

This morning, I put their bath bowl on the table so the kids could watch them bathe, because it's quite interesting to see how they get themselves washed.

Chocolate had a little wash and retired to the bookcase to dry off.

Vanilla had a big wash, and was soaking wet.He got out and lay on one side on the table and stretched one wing, "look at my beautiful wing!" He was looking round at everyone as he did this to ensure they were admiring him.

He then lay on the other side, stretched out his other wing, and................woops, forgot that was the edge of the table and fell off, being wet he couldn't use his wings to break his fall, then he landed on his side on the floor and had to roll over to stand up.

(He wasn't hurt).

All the kids and me started laughing and he shook himself then flew out of the room in a huff.


----------



## spirit wings

too cute, it is so nice the kids can take part and watch their antics.


----------



## LovesPijjies

spirit wings said:


> too cute, it is so nice the kids can take part and watch their antics.


It is, and they told me they will look differently at feral pigeons in future. 

I managed to get Chocolate to allow the girl to hold her today for a few seconds, and stroke her, and she was surprsied how soft their feathers are, she was expecting them to be somehow "rigid" (I think because when you see pigeon feathers in the park they are always those hard ones with the quill piece in the middle)

Also the pijjies let her join in their game! Apparently she was going to go upstairs when she noticed them doing their jumping game a few steps ahead, and they started jumping then waiting till she went up a step then turning round to check she made her jump! 

I think I am going to have to check thier suitcases carefully when they leave, in case of smuggled out pigeons


----------



## mr squeaks

Can't begin to tell you how much I am enjoying all the antics and the interactions with the kids! (I know I'm not alone...great updates!)

Vanilla and Chocolate are so full of character and their interactions with all of you is simply terrific! 

Poor Vanilla! I'm glad the only thing "injured" was his pride! Gotta watch those edges, Vanilla! 

Sending all our BEST with Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi and the gang


----------



## doveone52

I am so enjoying these stories! It seems that Chocolate and Vanilla really regard your home as THEIRS and are welcoming the kids. 
And Walter is adorable, love the 'bucket microphone"!
Yes, better check the suitcases and suspicious lumps under kids clothing. Sounds like they've been taken in!


----------



## LovesPijjies

mr squeaks said:


> Can't begin to tell you how much I am enjoying all the antics and the interactions with the kids! (I know I'm not alone...great updates!)


I would really love to hear more about the daily lives of other pigeon friends, I am sure others have such characters living with them, for example, how Dom and Gimie and the others interact.I love reading the thread by Cyreen about Joules and friends.I don't often answer, but love to read all about it. 

The snippit about Walter cooing in the echo chamber was very funny.

This morning hubby and I saw Vanilla practising his chest puffing and strutting in front of the three way mirror, really studying what he looks like from all angles, I don't think he knew we were watching him! Chocolate was sleeping in a plastic box on top of some old clothes this morning, in the same room, while he was doing that.


----------



## LovesPijjies

Ha, LOL

I've been educating the kids on what pigeons eat, it's amazing how many people think they eat worms!

The kids wanted to give them some worms and slugs they found outside, I had to tell them they only eat seeds!


----------



## LovesPijjies

Can anyone tell me, is it true, as I read on this site today that hens don't coo? Because Chocolate coos up a storm now! Maybe she's really a guy?


----------



## mr squeaks

Oh my yes, hens can coo up a storm!! Rae Charles may be blind but she's not deaf and when she hears the guys going to town, she joins right in!

Many times people are fooled by a hen who seems to act like a cock...until "she" lays eggs! 

Oh yes, did I mention shy WoeBegone, Gimie's mate? She can really talk up a storm and because her "voice" is "higher," I know it's her! There are times I have my own "chorus" when everyone wants to get into the act of talking all at once!

People have mentioned putting a mirror with a bird to see if "he" does what Vanilla is doing. Usually indicates a male and it sounds like Vanilla in one through and through. Will be interesting to see if Chocolate is, for sure, a hen.

And the beat goes on... 

Sending Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi and MR. Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/WoeBeGone/Rae Charles


----------



## Cyreen

TerriB said:


> When new people came over, he'd run to stick his head in the bucket, roo-coo, then turn around to see if we were impressed.


Tell Walter I'm definitely impressed. Too cute!

I was sure Ollie was a boy with all her crowing and dancing, until she laid an egg. She still doesn't coo - nothing so demure for Ollie - she still crows and dances to put the dog in his place.


----------



## LovesPijjies

ok, the kids have just left, the pigeons are still here!
I am so happy the visit went well, hubby said "he knew it would" !!!!!!

Pijjies seem suddenly exhausted after all the excitement, and have been sleeping it off.Chocolate was so exhausted, she kind of dozed in my hand while i stroked her wings for a few minutes, it was very nice.


----------



## TerriB

Glad the trip went so well!!!
Glad Vanilla wasn't hurt by his mishap. Yes, they are very aware of who's watching them. 

Pigeons are such social beings. It's terrific that your two birds extended flock status to your young visiters!



LovesPijjies said:


> Can anyone tell me, is it true, as I read on this site today that hens don't coo? Because Chocolate coos up a storm now! Maybe she's really a guy?


Hens have a higher voice and they don't inflate their air sacs nearly as large as cock birds do.


----------



## Cyreen

TerriB said:


> Hens have a higher voice and they don't inflate their air sacs nearly as large as cock birds do.


Otherwise, they can be just as loud and obnoxious when they want to be.


----------



## mr squeaks

Cyreen said:


> Otherwise, they can be just as loud and obnoxious when they want to be.


Oh my, yes! I will certainly add my "second" to that! *Especially* when they are giving their mate what for!

LP - HOW GREAT that the visit was such a great *success!!*

Vanilla and Chocolate sound like they had as much fun with the kids as the kids had with them! Now, ALL are part of their flock! 

I _know_ that the "quiet" won't last long before they will be up to their old tricks...especially, Vanilla!

The "visit" has been a treat for us! Many thanks for keeping us updated!! 

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi and the gang


----------



## LovesPijjies

It's so nice you all take an interest in my birds, very proud of them I am, both have just had a bath and are drying off. 

Vanilla has been busy eating the crumbs the kids left in their candy supply bowl, he has a sweet tooth!

Hubby has promised we will make a video of the birdies over the weekend and put it online so you can see how they've grown.


----------



## doveone52

I will be looking forward to it!


----------



## mr squeaks

ME TOO!!

While others may not post to say so, I know they will be looking forward to that video!!

Love and Hugs and Scritches

Shi and the gang


----------



## TerriB

Yay, movie night! I'll go make some popcorn!


----------



## mr squeaks

TerriB said:


> Yay, movie night! I'll go make some popcorn!


Me TOO!!

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## LovesPijjies

Well, we took some video footage of them both, nothing very exciting, Vanilla preening, and Chocolate play fightig, hubby is now trying to download it and it has a problem  hubby is trying to fix it.


----------



## LovesPijjies

Hello friends, especially Shi, thank you for your message, I appreciated people wondering where I was.To gloss over it very quickly, I had what doctors think was a minor heart attack and was in hospital for several days then in bed resting, I was certainly not planning on that, although I had not felt too well for a few days prior to that!  but I am on the mend now!, although still having to undergo some tests to ascertain exactly what happened and why 

Anyway, where were we? oh yes, a video.Hubby got distracted from putting it online but we will try again soon, I think youtube would be best.

While I was away, Chocolate suddenly became very grownup, I think he (almost certain now he is a he) missed me as he has been very clingy and keeps coming close to me asking to be picked up and cuddled. He has changed colour again and now has a dark brown midsection, a greybrown head and a grey underbelly and green and pink neck feathers.
Vanilla may have missed me as he keeps flying very close but not settling.

One new incident to report, Chocolate was very fond of a chiffon scarf so I gave it to him a while ago to line his shelf which he walks on, yesterday he took it in his beak and flew over me, dropping it over my head! whether intentionally, I am unsure, but it was funny!


----------



## mr squeaks

YIKES!!

I just _knew_ something was amiss!! All of a sudden not to hear what's happening with Chocolate and Vanilla?? I tend to panic over situations like this!!

THANK you soooo much for letting us know what happened and how you are doing!! We are soooo glad you are feeling better!

Please take care of yourself and give those two mischief makers HUGS and SCRITCHES from 

Shi and MR. Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/Woe/Rae Charles


----------



## doveone52

lP, I've been wondering as well! Sooo sorry to hear you were ill! Missed you and the updates on the birds!


----------



## mr squeaks

HI LP!!

How are things going?

I sure hope all is well...please update us whenever you can!!

Love, Hugs and Scritches to ALL

Shi and the gang


----------

